# Red Dapple Doeling



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

If the owner of this purdy doeling desides to sell her at weaning, we will get her. She is 88% Boer. I LOVE her!! She was born December 23rd.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow! Look at that color! Love her!!
What's her name? She's sooo awesome! She'd throw amazing kids.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

:shocked: Wow she is so gorgeous


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So unique!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Gorgeous color :drool:


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## apachedowns (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow that is a very pretty doe ! I just love that color !


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, That is some interested color on that doe!
I have never seen Gray, red, and white dappled kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! Her siblings from the same parents from this year and last were black and tan dappled, red, solid black, and brown spotted. 

She doesn't have a name yet. I hope we'll get to name her. Bad previous experience with that!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

If you don't want her I'll take her!!! hlala:


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

She is amazing :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 
I love that! Can't wait to see if you get her!
M.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

oh wow!  :drool: you are very lucky!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Unique color... :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

OMG is she ever gorgeous   I've never seen a boer that color :drool:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what an eye popper! Where's she from?


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I have never seen a boer with that color!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

JackMilliken said:


> I have never seen a boer with that color!


DITTO!

She is very unique


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Beautiful and unique, she is stocky looking also.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I wish those grey spots stayed grey. Freeney was born black with those grey spots and he looked awesome. I hope you get her


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

She is just beautiful -- we love her - my grandson James thinks she is so beautiful and is so pretty.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I absolutely love her!!   

People around here are really getting into spotted/black/dappled Boers. I've seen them for thousands of dollars. I personally think that is crazy. ) They sure are fun to look at though! ) You have to keep up with the latest "fashion" around here to survive in the goat world, so that's why we are hopefully going to get her. We are going to be getting a spotted buck here soon too. 

She is from Friday Creek Boers. They are thinking of naming her Friday Creek Shooting Star. I think that's cute and fitting! Her dad's name is Super Nova and her mom is WHG Ricochete.

Roger, I agree. She'll still be pretty though as a tan/red dapple doe. ) She has some white and black that will probably stay. 

I'll try to get her owners to keep me posted with pictures. I'll post them here as I get them!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...that's a cute name! I've always kinda wanted to get a few dappled boers...so neat looking!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Crossroads, Just HAD to find out where she was from!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Such a neat color on a boer!!! Get her, get her! :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

?????!!!!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow.. those are awesome and unique colors.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

OMG!!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: 

She is SO pretty!!! hlala:   

Get her, get her!!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well I'd love to! ) The choice isn't up to me at the moment though! :sigh:  ray: ray: ray: ray: 

Here are some pictures of her dad and her full siblings from this year and last. The two at the end are her full sisters from last year.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

:lovey: WOW what a beautiful color Doe. 

I can see her in a show ring around here, everyone would be talking about her. How can she NOT catch your eye.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful color, so interesting. Now Kylee what would you call that color ???


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

The baby at the end!!! looks like she had a bucket of paint dumped on her!!! she's white on one side of her eye and black on the other!!!
M.


----------

